# strange looking molly



## woodsie (May 24, 2011)

One ov my black mollys has a swelled belly like its pregnant but it scales are sticking out like a pine cone is this normal or is there some thing up. I have recently moved house and only noticed it once I got here I put it in a birthing unit to keep out away from the others any advice would be great thanks *shark chase


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have a picture? One of my female guppies had the "pine cone" look to the side of her belly, but it was just because she was pregnant, after a couple weeks it cleared up and the scales were back to normal.


----------

